# Subgaleal Hemorrhage/hematoma



## EmilyJAH415 (Oct 29, 2008)

I FOUND THE CODE FOR AN INFANT, DUE TO VACUUM DELIVERY.  HOWEVER THIS PT I'M CODING FOR IS CLEARLY NOT AN INFANT.  ANY SUGGESTIONS ON MORE SPECIFIC CODING FOR THIS???


----------

